# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.6.7 - Samsung S5360L/T, S5578 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.7 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S5360L, Samsung GT-S5360T, Samsung GT-S5578, Samsung SGH-T499Y!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.7 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* 
- *Samsung GT-S5360L* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5360T* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5578* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SGH-T499Y* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Uploaded new Repair and FullFlash files for Samsung SCH-R760 (PDA: GA27; Android: 4.1.2).**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).*             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

